# Coding Laparoscopic Repair of Cesarean Scar Defect "Isthmocele"



## lesa.schafer (Oct 26, 2016)

I have searched diligently for a procedure Laparoscopic Resection of Cesarean Scar Defect Isthmocele. I can only determine unlisted code 58578.
Has anyone coded for this procedure and have RVU's established to determine fees? I appreciate any helpful comments. Thanks!


----------

